

Show HN: Craigslist Notifications (Chrome Extension) - alexu
http://www.craigshunter.com/
Here is my last weekend project that turned into useful extension. Basic version (Chrome Extension) will always be free and I will try to make money charging for SMS notifications.
======
jzawodn
Cool. Want a job at craigslist? (I work on search there.)

~~~
johnvey
Is craigslist officially okay with this kind of app? Prior attempts to
automate, with varying degrees of aggregation/automation, have been shut down
(see:
[http://www.wired.com/entertainment/theweb/magazine/17-09/ff_...](http://www.wired.com/entertainment/theweb/magazine/17-09/ff_craigslist?currentPage=all)).
The "SMS coming soon for $3.99" seems like it would not fly.

~~~
alexu
From what I understand, Craigslist is cool with client-side automation (look
at numerous Android and iPhone apps that query Craigslist).

~~~
hansef
I'm also working on a Chrome and Firefox extension which uses Craigslist as a
data source, and this is my understanding as well

I think that rich client-side js apps packaged as browser extensions offer
some interesting opportunities in general - being able to behave more like a
normal client, instead of a giant aggregation host, allowing you to avoid
angering services like Craigslist, being able to ask the user for permissions
for increased localstorage limits (the default in most browsers is a measly
5mb) and the ability to do cross-domain ajax requests, etc.

------
encoderer
If this thing does anything to de-dupe, it would be a must-have, would-pay-
for-it app.

Trying to use Craigslist to find a new apartment means sifting through the
same listings, posted day after day after day. They lower the signal/noise
ratio a great deal.

~~~
alexu
Interesting idea. Are these posts are exactly the same or do they have
different title/message?

------
veguss
You should charge money for the more advanced features (eg: auto email)

